# Hello everyone!



## ramantis (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello-

I have had on ongoing interest in Mantids for the past 20 years or so,

but for the most part it was limited to species caught in the wild. I live

in Fort Worth, Texas, and some species are pretty abundant, like Grass

Mantises and Brunner's Mantises.....plus a few other species. I have only

kept 2 exotics previously, one Giant Mantis and another African.

So, I have now taken the plunge headlong into exotics. I bought 7 Ghost

and 9 Orchid nymphs from Yen Saw, all in L2 or L3 stages. They are all

thriving and doing well. I look forward to keeping more species, like Wandering Violin, Deadleaf, and the Green Leaf. Hope to exchange info/

ideas with all you fellows Mantidphiles (correct terminology?) out there.

Best to you all

Ron


----------



## Ian (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Ron,

Welcome to the forum!

Be sure to post up some photos of your collection.

Speak to you soon.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome


----------

